

Your startup gets $20k cash + 20 mentors this summer CapitalFactory 2011 - edanm
http://blog.asmartbear.com/capital-factory-2011.html

======
cfarrell
Capital Factory was (and still is) a great accelerator for our company. I
highly recommend it - we checked the boxes on everything that we wanted to
accomplish and then some. \- Built new product/website \- Refined business
model and pricing model \- Pivoted into a larger market \- Raised Series A
round \- Hired employees

The advisors/investors are very accessible and also a lot of fun to be around.
Summer of 2010 was the most productive summer of my career.

------
megamark16
I've heard a lot of good things about the Austin startup scene. I wonder if I
can convince my wife to move down there for the summer ;-)

~~~
amcclosky
Austin has a great tech scene in general, and the city is great in so many
other ways. Come on down. :-)

~~~
brookebf
We moved to Austin for the summer to participate in Capital Factory. It was
well worth it! Austin's a great place and the local business community is
focused on helping entrepreneurs succeed. @BrookeBF from @RecycleMatch

------
gilbax
Is it open to teams currently based in Europe ( but ready to relocate if
needed ) ?

edit: found my answer
[http://getsatisfaction.com/capitalfactory/topics/do_you_have...](http://getsatisfaction.com/capitalfactory/topics/do_you_have_to_be_based_in_the_united_states_to_take_part)

The answer is Yes.

------
sanbornjo
The mentors of Capital Factory want you to succeed and they commit great
amounts of time and energy to insure that by the end of the program, you are
ready to present your business to the world, investors and the press. Add to
that weekly expert speakers on a wide range of topics and access to some of
the best support systems, software and connections. And although the program
does come to an end, these successful entrepreneurs are now a part of your
network! Not to mention Austin's startup scene is dynamic, spirited and
supportive....Austin, as a city, just kicks ass. Ask some of the out-of-state
teams that have participated and never left!

------
timgasper
Austin has a great tech community, put on top of that access to 20
accomplished entrepreneurs - that aren't just your mentors, they are also your
investors. Designed for success. Awesome opportunity for startups!

------
yvonnet
If you want to turbo charge a startup, this is the way to do it! The companies
who've been in this program make tremendous progress in just a few short
months.

------
kstealth25
I've spoken with several companies that will be applying this year.

------
myagjian
This is a great program!

